# replacement bit for General dovetail jig 861



## steviebee2 (Jan 12, 2020)

hello all...first post - picked up the above jig and the bit became dull within a couple of days....picked
up a replacement at Lee Valley (1/2 inch, 1/4 shank 14 degree) but profile isn't the same as the 
bit that came with the jig....has anybody out there purchased a replacement bit for this?

thanks
Steviebee2


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome N/A...

Dovetail bit profiles abound...
you need to figure out your profile and go from there...
Better quality bits matter in this department...

*https://freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/joinery/dovetail*

also, if you hog out the waste w/ a straight bit 1st you'll add a lot cutting capability/mileage to your DT bit...

*https://freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/straight-spiral/mortise-compression-spiral
*


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Stevie after looking at your jig and provided bit, I had never seen a DT bit with a bearing before. The Manual says you can use a1/2" guide bushing with a 1/4" shank and a 1/2" 14 degree DT router bit. I don't see how a 1/2" wide bit will fit through a hole less than the outside diameter of a 1/2" guide bushing.

DOETAIL ROUTER BIT AND BEARINGS
Included bearings are 1/2 in. outside diameter (OD) and 1/4 in. inner diameter (ID). Router sleeves
or bushings can be used in place of the guide bearings as long as they are also 1/2 in. OD.
Included router bit is 14˚ x 1/2 in. Other bits can be substituted provided they have a 1/4 in.
diameter shank have no greater diameter than 17/32 in.

But anyway I found a bit that might work. It's Rockler's bit and there are some reviews that may be a deal breaker. You might want to call Rockler before buying and get some assurance it will work for you or guarantee of a return if it doesn't work for your jig. https://www.rockler.com/14-dovetail-pattern-router-bit?gclid=CjwKCAiApOvwBRBUEiwAcZGdGFG7L5kq6eonQwsH0tFXSpIqtdAI9BBtkheEbTewgMxebzy6q0wOdRoC3OgQAvD_BwE


----------



## steviebee2 (Jan 12, 2020)

much appreciate your quick reply and tip Stick....thanks


----------



## steviebee2 (Jan 12, 2020)

thanks for investigating and finding this bit on Rocklers' site Jim...looks like it should do


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

It appears this is still available so I'd call General an order or at least find out the brand/model number of the bit they supply.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Stevie and Steve,

General no longer exists. In Canada, the company named NORMAND INC. (Quebec & Ontario) has bought the rights to mfg. certain products and they have some parts made in different countries some in Asia and some in USA and Canada. If you look up their website you might find the router bit or an equivalent. I bought a used General air cleaner ceiling mounted and they had the filters in stock at the Laval branch. I have a couple of General machines and I love them. It's a shame they went out of business, the quality of the original stuff they made was exceptional and was seen in all local schools and many big woodworking shops. Then they tried to compete with less expensive brands and started farming out equipment to China and the rest is history


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Danman1957 said:


> Stevie and Steve,
> 
> General no longer exists. In Canada, the company named NORMAND INC. (Quebec & Ontario) has bought the rights to mfg. certain products and they have some parts made in different countries some in Asia and some in USA and Canada. If you look up their website you might find the router bit or an equivalent. I bought a used General air cleaner ceiling mounted and they had the filters in stock at the Laval branch. I have a couple of General machines and I love them. It's a shame they went out of business, the quality of the original stuff they made was exceptional and was seen in all local schools and many big woodworking shops. Then they tried to compete with less expensive brands and started farming out equipment to China and the rest is history


I'm pretty sure that was a different General...the jig is make by General Tools...not the other General...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Marco said:


> Hi Stevie after looking at your jig and provided bit, I had never seen a DT bit with a bearing before. The Manual says you can use a1/2" guide bushing with a 1/4" shank and a 1/2" 14 degree DT router bit. I don't see how a 1/2" wide bit will fit through a hole less than the outside diameter of a 1/2" guide bushing.
> 
> DOETAIL ROUTER BIT AND BEARINGS
> Included bearings are 1/2 in. outside diameter (OD) and 1/4 in. inner diameter (ID). Router sleeves
> ...



The bit would go on after the guide bushing, then adjust the height. But won't work with a 1/2" shaft...needs 1/4"...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nickp said:


> The bit would go on after the guide bushing, then adjust the height. But won't work with a 1/2" shaft...needs 1/4"...


I thought about that Nick But for me, it would be a P.I.T.A. and I would likely gouge the guide bushing or something stupid along that line... not that I ever did anything like that :laugh2:


----------

